# Calimero says helo.



## Calimero

Hello all and thank you for accepting me into the forum. I have been doing plenty of research into fancy mice over the last few months and plan to get up and running as soon as possible. i have cecked out the two easiest accesible web sites http://www.miceandrats.com and http://www.nationalmouseclub.co.uk so have a pretty good idea what to do.

I really want to get to a show but looking at the calenders there aren't that many although the Enfield meetings every month look reasonable.

Does anyone know of shows nearer to my part of the world Kent and Sussex areas. Also does anyone know of anywhere where I can acquire my first mice in this area and also where I can acquire my chosen mice the 'Hereford', a lovely perfect looking mouse.

Thank you for your help and I look forward to perhaps meeting you all, one day, or conversing on this forum#

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to the forum, I hope you find the mice you are looking for, Where abouts are you from? We are in west sussex.


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cait

If you want to get into showing you'd be best to visit an NMC show. There is one this Sunday (12th) in Peterborough, then one on 25 October in Swindon (Thatcham). Herefords are not really a great choice for a beginner as they are both marked (requires large numbers and difficult to breed a good one) and a new variety that has not been perfected yet. However if you are determined to get some then you're in the right area as I think all the hereford breeders (of which there aren't many) are down south now. If you join the NMC you will receive a yearbook with details of other members and what they breed. The most important thing to say about getting stock is - get the best you can find, not just what's nearest to you. After all, you'll be travelling to shows so you can collect from there.


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome!
I too am in West Sussex, I breed longhairs and am awaiting my first LH litter! I also have a few other mice available all bucks though :roll:


----------



## Mark

Hiya!


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse

hiya


----------



## Calimero

DomLangowski said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum, I hope you find the mice you are looking for, Where abouts are you from? We are in west sussex.


Hawkhurst on the border of Kent/Sussex. I have had a look on you site and I like the black, dove and chocolate tans. I shall bear you in mind if I go for these although I still want to go for the 'Hereford'/

I also like the look of your setup and was looking at building my boxes from wood, similaar to the ones shown on the Natiuonal Mouse Club site, alghough I may now go for the plastic style boxes.

Do you know where to get 'Maxey' boxes from?

Thanks

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## Calimero

MouseBreeder said:


> If you want to get into showing you'd be best to visit an NMC show. There is one this Sunday (12th) in Peterborough, then one on 25 October in Swindon (Thatcham). Herefords are not really a great choice for a beginner as they are both marked (requires large numbers and difficult to breed a good one) and a new variety that has not been perfected yet. However if you are determined to get some then you're in the right area as I think all the hereford breeders (of which there aren't many) are down south now. If you join the NMC you will receive a yearbook with details of other members and what they breed. The most important thing to say about getting stock is - get the best you can find, not just what's nearest to you. After all, you'll be travelling to shows so you can collect from there.


Thanks for the assistance and help. Heart and mind still say 'Hereford' but I will see, I will try to get to some shows to have alook and take it from there.

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## Cait

If you join the NMC you can put your name down for some Maxeys as they are currently bought and resold by the club.


----------



## Calimero

Great, thanks.

Calimero :twisted:


----------

